# Angriffe auf Google und Co. durch bislang unbekannte Lücke im Internet Explorer



## Newsfeed (15 Januar 2010)

Die Lücke, die vermutlich chinesische Angreifer für Einbrüche u.a. bei Google nutzten, findet sich in den Versionen 6, 7 und 8 von Microsofts Internet Explorer. Sie lässt sich missbrauchen, um über eine manipulierte Webseite Code in einen Windows-Rechner zu schleusen und zu starten. Microsoft arbeitet an einem Patch.

Weiterlesen...


----------

